# Adirondack Website



## TWDNY (Feb 19, 2006)

Check out a very imformative website on the Adirondacks.

www.mountainhaze.net


----------



## Greg (Feb 19, 2006)

This is certainly on topic so I'll leave it for now, but FYI:



			
				Forum Policies said:
			
		

> *Advertisements/Promotions:* Historically, messages containing links to products or relevant Websites have been allowed. Provided the link is in direct response to a message requesting such information, or is on topic and considered valuable enough that it warrants its own thread, these types of links will continue to be allowed. However, links posted by a non-contributing member (e.g. *a member posting a product link as their first and only post*) may be deleted. The administrator and moderators reserve the right to edit or delete any topic containing an advertisement/promotion at any time. *The best approach is to become a contributing member to build some credibility before promoting anything.*


----------

